# need help with 4 questions



## fa660m (Aug 7, 2013)

I need help with setting a 100 gallon aquarium for 2 baby red eared slider turtles, 

1-what filters do you recommend ? I'm thinking of 1 "aquaclear 70 power filter" and 1 or 2 sponge filters, do you think it's enough ?

2-how many heaters ? and what brands, I'm worried about safety 

3- how thick the glass should be ?

4-I'd like to add a natural looking basking area in the back like this, but couldn't figure out what's it made of ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd use a canister filter if you plan to keep lower (than top of tank) water level.What kind is up to you or others.
I recommend aqueon pro heaters(all I use).They are black plastic coated aluminum not glass so they wont be broken.And they're the best heater I have used in a long time.
As far as glass?I'm sure there are links for glass thickness if you are building the tank?
Anything can be used to build a solid basking area,from stacked bricks,or cynder block/termite block to a DIY foam background with slate or rocks on top.I would think as long as you camo it with plants or stacked stones(even silicone gravel to whatever you use) and that would work,and look great.
Enjoy your turtles!
Oh not sure if the turtles would disturb the sponge filter,but sponge filters as far as effectiveness goes are great!


----------



## fa660m (Aug 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I'd use a canister filter if you plan to keep lower (than top of tank) water level.What kind is up to you or others


it's my first big tank so I don't know much about canister filters, do they need holes in the glass or special installation by a professional ? I'm hiring a regular glass workshop to build my tank

and thanks !


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The canister hoses will go over the top of tank just like HOB but the canister it self will fit in cabinet under tank.No holes or professional help needed.
Having a glass shop make tank!? Are there no pet/fish stores around where you could order a tank from.On new tanks many of the manufacturers allow 90 days for the silicone to completely cure,and they know proper glass thickness,besides most use tempered glass on bottom if not whole tank.


----------

